# Help id plants from Sulawesi



## joydiv (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all
Please help me to id these 2 plants. Thanks. Both from lake Matano Sulawesi.

Plant 1










Plant 2


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

1st plant i think is Najas graminea, a floating plant. 2nd one.. no idea except the leaves look like Marsilea hirsuta.


----------



## joydiv (Mar 12, 2007)

It is definitely not marsilea hirsuta as its a rosette type plant. Thanks for the 1st id.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I also think plant #1 is a Najas species. Just a guess---plant #2 may be genus Eichornia.


----------



## joydiv (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone esle?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Read through this link about Eichornia species. http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/Eichhornia.html

It may just take some time growing it out and seeing how it matures before a positive ID can be made. Either way, it's a neat looking plant, and well worth keeping....until it grows into a giant squid and eats your aquarium. 

-Dave


----------



## joydiv (Mar 12, 2007)

I do not think that it is a Eichornia species. Not sure if I can do this, borrowed this picture from Mimbon on their exploration of Sulawesi. The circled plant growing amonst the Eriocaulon is the plant that I have. 








Anyone? Able to place within a family, will be of great help.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG I want to go diving there!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Not trying to hijack your thread, but is there a site on the mimbon sulawesi exploration in english?


----------



## joydiv (Mar 12, 2007)

You can use a web translator I Guess.


----------

